# Microtenotomy with Topaz



## PKeeley (Dec 2, 2009)

I have searched for the appropriate billing for plantar fascia microtenotomy using the Topaz and have gotten a variety of answers from - there is no CPT code and as such an unlisted procedure code is required to - code as one of the following - partial plantar fascia ablation; partial plantar fascia release; partial plantar fasciotomy. Is there a correct answer to this or is it another grey issue


----------

